

Public recognition is key to employee engagement - nickic
http://blog.rahfeedback.com/recognize-people-at-work

======
bediger
Look at the chart in the article.

The title should read "Raises are the key to employee engagement". Or
something like that.

Just as the site name indicates, this is for the "rah rah" type of manager.

~~~
nickic
Great call out. Of course money is always going to be a key factor. If you
look at Maslow's hierarchy, you've got to address the survival needs before
the esteem needs are even a factor. I think the difference between 1 on 1
recognition and public recognition on the chart is interesting. I wonder how
much of this is dependent on a person's personality.

